# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Θεσσαλία [Thessalia]

## Nicholas Peppas

This is the first *Thessalia* that was built in Scotland in 1855




> IDNo:     5610040     Year:     1855
> Name:     THESSALIA     Launch Date:     30.6.55
> Type:     Passenger/cargo     Date of completion:     
> Flag:     GBR     Keel:     
> Tons:     1169     Link:     1568
> DWT:         Yard No:     20
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:         Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:         Builder:     Thomson, J.& G.
> Material of build:     I     Location of yard:     Govan


Built in 1855 and of 1,169 tons, that one was an early ship of the _Yaloussis Atmoploia_ in the 1870s and 1880s. Then in or around 1883, she transferred to _Panhellinion Line_, otherwise known as _Navigation a vapeur Panhellinique._

Here is a description of a trip with *Thessalia* in 1881.
Κειμενο για την εταιρεια _Γιαλουση_ και τα _Θεσσαλια, Ηπειρος_ και *Μακεδονια* απο τις 12 Απριλιου 1881 (εφημεριδα _Μη χανεσαι_)
18810412 Γιαλουσης Μη Χανεσαι.jpg


Here is an ad of Yaloussis from 1881

Yal.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Thessalia_ was involved in a serious accident in 1890.




> * Taormina* was built in 1873 by Gourlay Bros., Dundee, She was             taken over with fleet from La Triancria Societa di Navigazione a Vapeur,             Palermo, 1881 to NGI but in  1891 sunk             in collision with s/s *THESSALIA* off Cape Sounion with the loss of             40 lives. 1,594 tons


Source: http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/florio.htm

Thessalia1.jpg
Thessalia2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Thessalia_ is featured in the schedule of _Panhellinion_ in 1887

Panellenion Line 1887h.jpgPanellenion Line 1887i.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And here is a cornucopia of _Panhellinion_ schedules that may or may not include _Thessalia_'s trips...

April 27, 1908
19080427 Panellinios.jpg

September 27, 1910
19100924 Panell.jpg

May 1, 1912
19120501 PAnellinios.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And here are two schedules that are definitely *Thessalia*'s

June 4, 1911 with a schedule that leads from Piraeus to ... Sifnos and then to Crete!!!
19110604 Panellinios.jpg

And then on July 19, 1915 this exact schedule is repeated!!!
19150719 Samos Thessalia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> This is the first *Thessalia* that was built in Scotland in 1855
> ........
> Built in 1855 and of 1,169 tons, that one was an early ship of the _Yaloussis Atmoploia_ in the 1870s and 1880s. ..........


Πω, πω κακια....  απο την εφημεριδα _Ξιφιας_ της 17ης Σεπτεμβριου 1882....  Δυσφημιση της _Ατμοπλοιας Γιαλουση_....  Τρια σαπιοκαραβα... Επιβατες για την Ζουλουλανδη και την Κανδαχαρη! Και φιαλιδιο αμμωνιας στους επιβατες...

18820917 Γιαλουσης Χιφιας.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Απ ότι φαίνεται το < Θεσσαλία > αυτό είναι το ίδιο με το < Θεσσαλίο > των Papayanni & Mussabini

*IDNo: 5610040 Year: 1855*

Name: THESSALIA Keel: 
Type: Passenger/cargo Launch Date: 30.6.55
Flag: GBR Date of completion: 
Tons: 1169 Link: 1568
DWT: Yard No: 20
Length overall: Ship Design: 
LPP: Country of build: GBR
Beam: Builder: Thomson, J.& G.
Material of build: I Location of yard: Govan

Launched 1855: THESSALIA
THESSALIAbuilt by J & G Thomson Govan,
Yard No 20
Propulsion: Steam
Launched: Saturday, 30/06/1855
Built: 1855
Ship Type: Steamship
Tonnage: 1169grt
Length: 257ft
Breadth: 30ft
Owner History:
*Papayanni & Mussabini
*

----------


## Ellinis

Σε αυτό το θέμα έχουν μπλεχτεί δυο διαφορετικά πλοία. Το ένα είναι το THESSALIA της εταιρίας Papayanni που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1855 και το άλλο το ΘΕΣΣΑΛΙΑ που με αυτό το όνομα ταξίδεψε για τις εταιρίες Γιαλούση και Πανελληνίου και είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1864

Τα ποστ 2 ως 6 αφορούν το υπό ελληνική σημαία ΘΕΣΣΑΛΙΑ, ενώ το 7ο και όσα σημείωσα με μπλε στο παρακάτω 1ο ποστ αφορούν το υπό αγγλική σημαία THESSALIA.




> This is the first *Thessalia* that was built in Scotland in 1855
> 
> 
> 
> Built in 1855 and of 1,169 tons, that one was an early ship of the _Yaloussis Atmoploia_ in the 1870s and 1880s. Then in or around 1883, she transferred to _Panhellinion Line_, otherwise known as _Navigation a vapeur Panhellinique._
> 
> Here is a description of a trip with *Thessalia* in 1881.
> Κειμενο για την εταιρεια _Γιαλουση_ και τα _Θεσσαλια, Ηπειρος_ και *Μακεδονια* απο τις 12 Απριλιου 1881 (εφημεριδα _Μη χανεσαι_)
> 18810412 Γιαλουσης Μη Χανεσαι.jpg
> ...


Για το THESSALIA της εταιρία Papayanni έχει γίνει αναφορά και εδώ, ενώ εδώ αναφέρει τα παρακάτω:
*Vessel*
*Built*
*Years in Service*
*Tons*


Thessalia
1855
1881 sold, trace lost - probably             scrapped.
1,857

----------

